# Google Talk with Video?



## TWong1200 (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone get Google Talk with video working? If so, how?


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

i pushed the gtalk 1.3 with video via ADB

it works, i can see video on both side but the microphone on the touchpad is not working....

i think the microphone only work with Skype for a short period of time

i cannot get the microphone to work with any other app at all (Sipdroid, Voice Recorder, Voice search...)

Even with Skype the microphone dies out after a while.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone else got experience with this?


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Try this http://db.tt/zBMf886w

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e


----------



## makeveli007 (Oct 24, 2011)

I just did this today by installing the file gapps-gb-20110828-newtalk-signed.zip (probably found in the link above). If you're trying to install this make sure that you:

Move all files within the zip (it didn't work until I manually copied libtalk_jni.so) to the root of the touchpad

I used ES File Explorer (free download) to do this...I tested that video works both ways and sound came in, but the person I tested with was at work and didn't have sound on for me to test the mic. Although doing a failed sound recorder test - I'd assume that it won't work (YET) like the other's have mentioned.


----------



## lxtheturk (Jul 9, 2011)

Briefly tested when I first installed Aplha1 with gapps-newtalk. Girlfriend said she could see me, but I couldn't see her and I could see myself in picture-in-picture either. Voice seemed to have been working fine. Didn't do anything special, didn't really test since Alpha 1.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Anyone else got experience with this?


Mic doesn't seem to work yet, fails in Groove IP, Sipdroid, and Skype (after a few moments)...needs some work yet. Hopefully in one of the upcoming releases.


----------

